# Breeder recommandations In Northern California



## jasminehiss (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for some breeder recommendations for a female GSD puppy in northern California. I'd also be open to other breeders in the nearby states. I really love the look of plush coats/long coats, but I'm also open to short hair recommendations. I prefer darker colors. (sable, bi-color, but again I'm open minded about those as well). I currently have a German shepherd mix who has a very alpha personality toward other dogs. He is very high energy and I would need the female to keep up with him, but not try to out alpha him. This would be my the first time I've ever owned a female dog, so not sure what to except or what personality traits to look for. 

I've tried doing a Google search but all those options are so overwhelming! 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

truehaus.com


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Jasmine, you really want to get out and meet some breeders, see the dogs. What one person likes may not be anything you would want. Have you done any of that yet?


----------



## jasminehiss (Jun 8, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Hey Jasmine, you really want to get out and meet some breeders, see the dogs. What one person likes may not be anything you would want. Have you done any of that yet?


I haven't yet, but that is a good idea! I'm just in the very first step of the process. Not looking to rush into anything and wanted to be prepared.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Anything besides a female you have in mind?


----------



## jasminehiss (Jun 8, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Anything besides a female you have in mind?


Well she' going to be more of a family pet, I do want full AKC rights though because I may do agility/obedience training in the future. Not looking to pay over 1,500. Not really sure what else I need to name?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I was thinking in terms of temperament, showline or working, and yeah, if there was anything specific you may want to try. There's a good number of Sch clubs around the Bay Area, that could be a good place to start meeting people and breeders.

ABOUT - ACSCk9

Menlo Park Schutzhund Club: Welcome!

San Jose German Shepherd Dog Club

And there's more if those arent convenient. Another forum member just got a puppy from this breeder, it looks like that went very well:

K9 | TrainingK9Ambassador


----------



## jasminehiss (Jun 8, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> I was thinking in terms of temperament, showline or working, and yeah, if there was anything specific you may want to try. There's a good number of Sch clubs around the Bay Area, that could be a good place to start meeting people and breeders.
> 
> ABOUT - ACSCk9
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links I will check them out. Still have lots of research to do and not sure how to describe the temperament I want.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

jasminehiss said:


> Thanks for the links I will check them out. Still have lots of research to do and not sure how to describe the temperament I want.


Well, you can just leave it at you want a good dog. Then see enough different ones to know.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just an FYI, you can do agility and obedience on limited registration. The only thing you can not do is conformation and register puppies if you were to breed the female. Many breeders sell on limited until certain requirements are met like hip/elbow certification, titles of some sort, etc. 

There have been several recent threads looking for breeders in northern CA so you might do a search of the board for more suggestions. Only breeder in that part of the state I know personally and know his dogs is Ajay Singh. Her prefers phone calls. 
vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just an FYI, you can do agility and obedience on limited registration. The only thing you can not do is conformation and register puppies if you were to breed the female. Many breeders sell on limited until certain requirements are met like hip/elbow certification, titles of some sort, etc. 

There have been several recent threads looking for breeders in northern CA so you might do a search of the board for more suggestions. Only breeder in that part of the state I know personally and know his dogs is Ajay Singh. Her prefers phone calls. 
vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I just looked at his website and his t-litter is the same size and sex and Rories litter- 3 males and 3 females-bi-colors-too cute


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

SchattenHaus said:


> truehaus.com


I've got a 4 mo old True Haus pup. He's done with his shots & has his first trip to the IPO field tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Where are you going Zetti? Did you end up with Weston?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Where are you going Zetti? Did you end up with Weston?


Speaking of Weston (totally off topic I know) - are you going to Regionals Steve (to watch)?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, but I'm kinda waiting for the draw to decide which day. Are you going?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, but I'm kinda waiting for the draw to decide which day. Are you going?


Yes, well 95% postivite. Going Saturday (with DutchKarin from the forum). Sunday is Ironman in Tahoe and the roads will be a disaster. I am going the opposite direction that day - away from the mess! There are a few that I would like to see compete and I hope they end up Saturday!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm kinda hoping for Saturday too. Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda hoping for Saturday too. Maybe I'll see you there.


Cool. Keep me posted if you decide to go on Saturday.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What weekend is that?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

This weekend, in Lincoln. Placer County is hosting.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What weekend is that?


I think Lisa Maze is going too (I sent her a note a week or two ago). Two weekends in a row of Sac area dog events...I need a second place down the hill! You should come up!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Get out and meet some dogs. Personally I wouldn't worry about color as much as temperament. Make sure it's the type of dog you can stand to live with. GSD's can take you all over the board. If you can, interact/watch the dogs both on a trial/training field and off. Dogs personalities can be very different when working or not working.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mspiker03 said:


> I think Lisa Maze is going too (I sent her a note a week or two ago). Two weekends in a row of Sac area dog events...I need a second place down the hill! You should come up!


I'd love to, but since I'm going to be gone so much next weekend I should probably just stay home and spend some time with Tom this weekend.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

zetti said:


> I've got a 4 mo old True Haus pup. He's done with his shots & has his first trip to the IPO field tomorrow.


what litter is he from? i was planning on a pup from esko and brook but the litter didn't take


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

SchattenHaus said:


> what litter is he from? i was planning on a pup from esko and brook but the litter didn't take


The Esko/Gina litter that was born 5/11/2014.


----------

